# Funding for treatment so bloody unfair!!



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all,

Have been wondering for some time, after many failed cycles, if my clinic should have done more tests on me (we have mfi). I rang them earlier today and asked if i could have a laparoscopy (not sure thats how you spell it!) only to be told that i may well have to pay for  it. I haven't had any definitive answer on this yet, but i'm so frustrated that i will have to cough up for it more money that i haven't got. I have two friends who had iui treatment at the same hospital, on the NHS, and never had to pay for their laparoscopy. I know the circumstances are different, and the clinic obviously never saw a real need to do it on me in light of our mfi, but had it been done when we had our first round of ivf that was on the NHS i wouldn't have had to pay for it. They were lucky (this may be unfair) to have only needed iui to have their babies, and they didn't have to pay for any of it. I'm rambling now but just needed to sound off. Also, i haven't had treatment for nearly a year now and when i phoned my clinic and asked to speak to the lovely nurse who i had got to know really well, i was told that she's left. I'm gutted, and burst into tears when i hung up  not normally one to feel sorry for myself but i do today! xx


----------



## HopeCove (Jul 28, 2013)

hi Summer,
Sorry you're feeling so fed up. I don't know that much about funding and can't say I understand the thought process - we have had to pay for our IVF entirely and I still don't really understand why. It seems to be completely different depending on where you live. 
It's a tough process all of this and I don't blame you for getting fed up and feeling sorry for yourself! Hang on in there.
X


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Summer, 

Sorry to read your signature & post seems we are in the same boat with concerns to lack of NHS funding!

I've had 5 failed IVF/ICSI & FET cycles all of which I've self funded. 4 of those was with an NHS hospital paying them a tidy sum of £20k and £10k with a private clinic.. After much stamping of my feet and bursting into tears with my GP I finally have the ok to a hysteroscopy (had lap in 2005 due to gall bladder removal and to check downstairs at the same time as I was suffering very painful periods). I am due to go into hospital tomorrow for it but I guess it'll be the quickest investigation ever as it'll be an NHS one.. I shall be asking the consultant to check a lot of things though.. I've a list building!! 

Anyhow I firstly requested another Lap but the consultant wasn't a fan of doing another despite it being 9 years ago as she feels is can cause more harm than good on the inside (infections, adhesions) so all she would perform was a hysto.. I played on the fact that I'd spent all this money with the NHS and had nothing back in return apart from heartache & headache! 

I would go and see your GP and stamp your feet.. If you've never had one then you surely are ready for it!! Best of luck xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Im not sure just asking for it will be enough if there is no medical evidence that you need it!  I would be a bit sneaky about it all and say you have had difficult periods for x amount of time or something similar.  I had a lap at the beginning of my fertility journey as there was some thought that i may have severe scaring due to having problems having my appendix removed when i was a child. 


I think they focus in on one thing and dont look any further.  We were told for 5 ears that out IF was due to male factor and the fact that i have one tube, but no it was much worse than that!  One random test showed that i have a genetic condition as well so having icsi wasnt the right treatment and that i needed icis pgd, this luckily gave us out daughter.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Sumer
I agree with Coweyes - try being a bit sneaky about this for if they have a medical reason it should be funded on the NHS.

Like HBK I have spend tens of thousands of pounds on treatment with not much to show for things.  When I did need help, when pregnant both times, I still could not get the help I need until I shouted and cried I was concerned about my babies .....both times I was right and lost my babies.  I feel as though I have to fight to get fair treatment on the NHS whether it be for orthopaedic surgery or when pregnant no matter what area of the country I live in. Others seems to get everything on the NHS and I can't always work out why this is...is it me, what have I done to deserve the hassle.  IVF and infertility is a horrible journey but many GPs do not recognise this or give any help and support - even just a few prescriptions to help you out would show some understanding.  

Rant over - I live in hope I will find some understanding if I get pregnant again.

Good luck
TC x


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi I just wanted to add that I don't understand why they are trying to charge you for a Lap I had mine done by nhs even though we are private paying ivf the nhs done as much investigations as they could

Hsg
Lap
Clomid
Scans
Male tests

However I did also have problematic periods so that may be why they investigated further I would go down this route as I don't believe they can make you pay

It's frustrating how every nhs is different 

Good luck 
X


----------



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all, thanks for all your advice. I have spoken to the clinic twice now about this with little success. I was told first of all that the consultant would be unwilling to do it because it sees no reason for doing so. Then today i've been told that he would be willing to do it, but it would have to be paid for and it would costs £1500!! I just don't get it. They say that any abnormalities would have shown up on a scan. Grrrrr. I don't know what to think. Maybe stick to my original plan and change clinics!!! x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Summer what clinic are you at?  Iv been to 3 clinics and was totally gobsmacked at how different they all are.  If i had stayed at the first clinic it would be very unlikely that i would have had a successful pregnancy as they never found out what the main problem was.  The second clinic did that, i then moved to the 3rd and final clinic as they were the best ones to treat the problem.


Maybe your already at a good clinic but tbh it always saddens me when i see woman who have had several unsuccessful rounds of treatment  who have remained at one clinic cos its closest or the staff are nice.  xx


----------

